# Davidoff 3x3 ?



## JRM (May 19, 2007)

Anyone try one of these guys yet? I picked one up at Hi-Times Wine cellars in Newport Beach this afternoon. My gal wanted to go wine shopping(if you are a wine fan this place is heaven. they have a huge bi-level wine cellar) so I spent 20 min or so browsing sticks. They have a huge walk in, just about everything you can imagine is in stock.

I met a guy that was asking me where to find the Davidoff Tubes. I was a bit confused as they have a ton of davidoff stuff right up in the front. I pointed them out and he told me he was looking for the silver tubes? Hmmm. One of the proprietors came in shortly after and told him they just received a shipment and they were in the humi by the check out counter. They were tubed, labled as Davidoff seconds and as cheap as you can find a hand rolled here in CA. The kid at the counter said that he had been selling a ton of them. I grabbed one of the robustos. I did a quick search and couldn't find much about these sticks. I did find an online shop carrying them though.

http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/spgm?dpt=H&srch=KW&item=dav005834

I'll smoke this guy soon and give my best shot at a review. Hope you all are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Check TXMatt's Cheap Smokes Thread, there is some info there...


----------



## JRM (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I haven't check out that thread lately.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I tried one of these about a year and a half back. At the time it was not bad, but I think now a days it would be too light for me. These are made by Hendrik Kelner in the AVO/Davidoff factory (seconds) I believe. They also make a 4x4 which is a bundle, non-tubed. You can also get them here with about the best price also.

http://www.whiteash.com/mall/3x3.htm


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Good info on these in this thread:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95392&highlight=davidoff+bundle

Look forward to hearing what you think of it. FWIW the above thread suggests they could benefit from some humi time:


txmatt said:


> The tobacco likely did not get any aging once it was judged ugly; and the finished cigars get no time in cedar aging rooms. These cigars are rolled and shipped right away, and may retailers are frequently sold out of them.
> 
> What this means is that you need to age the damn things 90 days before you go smoking them.. :tu If you keep a 3x3 or 4x4 in your humidor for 18 to 24 months it will be outstanding.
> 
> -Matt-


----------



## JRM (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. This is an awesome forum.
I'm not a big Davidoff guy but I won't ever turn one down:ss. To pricey for me and I typically like a bit more kick I have a few of the special R tubos in my humi. The 3x3 is almost identical in size. I took a pic just for comparison.


----------



## JRM (May 19, 2007)

I smoked this guy after work today. Very mild, yet suprisingly flavorful. I'm not very good at picking out particular flavors at this time but this cigar changed quite a bit from beginning to end. I enjoyed this stick very much and would definitely try another after more time. I liked this better than many smokes I've purchased at 3-4 times the price.

I will be picking up a bundle to rest and smoke at a later date. It also seems like a great smoke out to less seasoned smokers at parties, etc.

Thanks for the links guys. This is a great forum. Have a great weekend and enjoy the game:ss


----------



## Dailong (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought a few of them today at the local B&M (I got carded, even though I am a member haha) because I wanted to introduce a few friends to real cigars (they smoke black and milds). The price was on point at under 4 dollars. It was a very mild smoke. No construction issues aside from a small tear at the foot of one. They don't have bands though. Other than that they were flawless. 

The smoke itself was mild to medium and creamy to boot. I would buy these again.

Pham

P.S. my friends enjoyed them too!


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Maybe TxMatt can chime in if he sees this thread, but it seems like these were discussed before, and they are not technically 2nds, meaning cigars that were rolled to be first quality but didnt make the grade, these were cigars whose tobacco was not up to the the grade of first quality, I'm assuming cosmetic,so they were rolled to be 3x3 brand from the beginning, construction wise and flavorwise I imagine these are a fine cigar, I actually have a few in the cooler that have been resting for a couple years now, I may have to take one out and smoke it this weekend.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I love Davidoff and Avo but the 4x4's I have just taste like boring tobacco. Nothing special and none of the woodsy taste I love in those brands. They've been buried in the vino for a couple months so maybe they have changed but I don't have high hopes.

Sounds like the 3x3's might have the nod over the 4x4's.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

hi everyone i went ou and got a bundle of the 3x3 yesterday after reading your post. i really enjoyed them they had a great woodys flavor to them and they were really cheap. The burn was also perfect on it burned evenly throught the whole cigar. i will definatly buy more of there when i run out.


----------

